
Foreign interference and the Chinese Communist Party’s united front system - baylearn
https://www.aspi.org.au/report/party-speaks-you
======
baylearn
Also a relevant summary thread from the author at ASPI:
[https://twitter.com/alexjoske/status/1270111650830381056](https://twitter.com/alexjoske/status/1270111650830381056)

